# Time Saver



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Here is a good one for cutting time mowing around the house!:cheers:

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=33831>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Two 22" trailing mowers:truth: might work. 
Jody


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

With no tongue extension, turning could be bit challenging.....

Greg


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Is this a white trash batwing?



:furious:


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Is this a white trash batwing?
> 
> 
> ...


That is a good one!


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I got a neighbor who bolted 3 Murray 22" together and welded his own brackets onto this with 2 big wheels on heavy steel plate and starts up all 3 and pushes this combination with his ATV. sometime I will get a picture and post it. It seems to work ok cutting the grass, not real level but it does cut the grass.:wontshare :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I am not so sure that contraption would do very well on a slope. On fairly leverl ground I suppose that would make a half way decent poor man's bat wing mower.


----------

